# Bakelite---times 2



## Gary Max (Apr 7, 2013)

Someone asked if I still turned pens. Here is a pair of 1950's Bakelite pens --- fresh off the lathe--- this color of material is called Apple Juice

[attachment=22583]


----------



## ssgmeader (Apr 7, 2013)

Gary Max said:


> Someone asked if I still turned pens. Here is a pair of 1950's Bakelite pens --- fresh off the lathe--- this color of material is called Apple Juice



Nice is bakelite still readily available? Or do you repurpose it off of other vintage items?


----------



## Gary Max (Apr 7, 2013)

Depends on who you ask------- :)
There are a few places around the world that are making a knock-off bakelite.
The material I use is old jewelry stock or repurposed items.
These two pens where from a old knife and fork meat carving set.


----------



## ssgmeader (Apr 7, 2013)

Gary Max said:


> Depends on who you ask------- :)
> There are a few places around the world that are making a knock-off bakelite.
> The material I use is old jewelry stock or repurposed items.
> These two pens where from a old knife and fork meat carving set.



Very cool. My wife watches Market Warriors on PBS so that's where I learned a little bit about Bakelite. Whats it like to turn? Old jewelry stock huh? Like blanks that never made it to processing, that must be tough to find.


----------



## Gary Max (Apr 7, 2013)

I started with enough material to make 4 of these pens------ one blew up the other cracked. Old stock Bakelite can be a PITA to work with.

Here's a couple pieces of old jewlery stock----- if I remember right the blue was $26.00 a stick and will make a slim-line pen


----------



## ssgmeader (Apr 7, 2013)

Gary Max said:


> I started with enough material to make 4 of these pens------ one blew up the other cracked. Old stock Bakelite can be a PITA to work with.
> 
> Here's a couple pieces of old jewlery stock----- if I remember right the blue was $26.00 a stick and will make a slim-line pen



Wow that's crazy, talk about a pricey blank.


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice coloring in that plastic!
Well done.

Les


----------



## Jdaschel (Apr 7, 2013)

Gary Max said:


> I started with enough material to make 4 of these pens------ one blew up the other cracked. Old stock Bakelite can be a PITA to work with.
> 
> Here's a couple pieces of old jewlery stock----- if I remember right the blue was $26.00 a stick and will make a slim-line pen



Bakelite is very cool. but you can get much cooler plastics for pen making and they are easier to turn for a lot less money and pain. I turned one bakelite pen and had no problems with it. But I would not recommend for people that do not have a lot of acrylic pen turning under their belt.


----------



## ssgmeader (Apr 7, 2013)

Jdaschel said:


> Gary Max said:
> 
> 
> > I started with enough material to make 4 of these pens------ one blew up the other cracked. Old stock Bakelite can be a PITA to work with.
> ...



I think though JD that's the point of Bakelite as a material. It's valued and collectable as a stand alone material, and since to my knowledge it isn't made anymore. It's "vintage" status and scarcity is what gives it value. Yes there's all sorts of neat and new acrylics that turn easier. But people that collect Bakelite for just being Bakelite don't care about that, and believe me there is a large consumer base of collectors that are simply into Bakelite. Here's another way of looking at it, sure I can go buy a new jacket with all space age man made synthetic keep you super warm construction, but some people would prefer a WWII leather bomber jacket, why because it's got character, scarcity, a bit of history and nostalgia.


----------



## Jdaschel (Apr 8, 2013)

ssgmeader said:


> Jdaschel said:
> 
> 
> > Gary Max said:
> ...



yea, woops I forgot to put that into my comment. It is because of the "rare"
factor that people want it so much.


----------

